#  > Engineering Studies Abroad - Study Abroad! >  > Study in Australia- Study abroad in Australia - MS in Australia >  >  Best mba colleges in australia - MBA College in Australia

## nitika.arora

Australia is one of the top foreign choices for Indian students, be it management education or the liberal arts. Jagranjosh gives you a list of top management colleges down under

Australia has become a hot hub for Indian students looking forward to overseas education as its universities are held in high repute internationally for offering a vast range of subjects. A good MBA program is not just about what you study but also about networking for future benefits. Australian management schools provide an international platform, good theoretical knowledge as well as practical training.

Here is a list of top 10 MBA Universities of Australia

*Melbourne Business School, University of Melbourne*
Ranked as the best b-school in the Asia Pacific region by most surveys, Melbourne Business School offers a full time 16 months MBA, a part time MBA program and a doctoral program with wide area of specialisation. 

*Australian Graduate School of Management*

Australian Graduate School of Management is ranked amongst the top MBA programs in the world. It offers 16 months AGSM MBA program, a part time AGSM E-MBA and a range of executive education programs.

*Macquarie Graduate School of Management*
It is one of the oldest and established graduate business schools of Australia and continuously ranks amongst the top MBA colleges in the Asia Pacific region. It offers both full time and part time MBA, doctoral programs and many executive and corporate education programs.

*Faculty of Business  Bond University*

Bond University is a private university that is known for its quality education across the globe. It scored 23 points out of a maximum of 25 in the Good Universities Guide 2011 and schedules three semesters each year, thus, allowing a six semester degree to be completed in two years.

*Faculty of Business  Queensland University of Technology*

Located in Brisbane, Queensland University is informally known as Sandstone University and ranks amongst the top Universities in the world. The university is a member of an international network of research- intensive universities.

*Curtin Business School*
A part of Curtin University (earlier known as the Western Australian Institute of Technology or WAIT), Curtin Business School is highly research driven. It offers world class MBA and was featured in The Economist worldwide MBA rankings in 2010.
*University of Technology, Sydney  Business Faculty*

It is part of the Australian Technology Network of Universities and boasts of the fifth largest enrolment in Sydney. It offers regular MBA, executive MBA and various specialised programs in HR, finance, marketing, etc.


*Griffith University*
Located in Brisbane, Griffith University is known for quality management education and has an international accreditation from AACSB International. It offers fulltime and executive MBA.

*Melbourne Business School*
Melbourne Business School has been ranked number 1 for executive education in the Asia-Pacific region and number 2 for most preferred school by recruiters in the Asia-Pacific. It offers full time, part time and executive MBA along with PhD programs.

*Graduate School of Business  RMIT University*
The Graduate School of Business- RMIT University is recognised throughout the Asia-Pacific region as a leader in business management education and is one of six schools within the College of Business.  It focuses on work integrated learning and offers full time MBA, executive MBA, Juris Doctor and a PhD and Master of Business by Research. 








  Similar Threads: Australia Travel - Introducing Australia - Why to go Australia on a Holiday Moving to Australia - Migrate to Australia - Guidelines to move to australia Studies in Australia - Study Culture in Australia - Pratical Approach in Australia Colleges in Australia - Top Universities in Australia - List of Colleges in Australia Top MBA college sin Australia. Is it safe for Indian students in Australia??

----------

